# Friends of Akitas at Crufts 2011



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Friends of Akitas would be present at Crufts for any one who is interested to visit our 2 stands .

*We have first stand at :*

- the Kennel Club Find a Rescue stand, we will be right beside the main entrance.

and

*The second Stand :*

- the breed stand at ringside


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh cool  will you be there? And what days are you there?


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

unfortunately I will not be there this time , would make a huge point to be there next year 

but we have a battalion of our boys and girls there with some of the bears ... :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> unfortunately I will not be there this time , would make a huge point to be there next year
> 
> but we have a battalion of our boys and girls there with some of the bears ... :thumbup:


aww lovely, will go and have a snuggle :thumbup:

are they there on all the days?


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

FOA is all day Sunday at Cruffts

I just found out witch of the fur babies would be -
2 fur babes , a girl and a boy ,
but the boy is a very special lad  , is a long haired lad who is for adoption so fingers crossed

this one 
Troy - Friends of Akitas Trust (UK), Rehoming Akitas around the UK


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Remember to visit our stand guys , we have them up and running on the last day at crufts


----------

